# Tracking down bloodline.



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I have NO proof Riley is purebred. I have her breeders number still and was hoping of calling and getting info on the parents, seeing if they were registered or if their parents were papered and If they had the grand sire and dams contacts. I would like to get Riley registered but if I can't then i wont worry about it. not EVERY dog is registered, not even akc championline pups. eventually someone breaks that pappered line and breeds none paperd dogs and from there it snowballs.

Is there ANYWAY of tracking down any bloodline by getting contact info from each of the lines my dog carries? say if I do get the grand sire and dams contact and they ARE paperd or their parents ARE papered how would I get the info and if the grands had been papered is that an opening for getting papers for her?


I wanted to get her into weight pulling but I have seen that you cannot fully do compatitions or show without papers...obviously.

gotta love the byb's =/ 

well, if Riley doesnt have papers she is still the love of my life!!!!!!!!!!

I will just go through a known bloodline next time then rescue a puppy from craigslist


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Don't count her out yet; she can do sports. Get her spayed. Put a UKC LP on her and you can do weight pull. Or you can do IWPA/APA/UPF without registration. If you go the UKC route, you can do all the sports they offer (rally, obedience, agility, weight pull, dock diving, etc).

If her parents are registered then the breeder would have to contact the registry and go from there, but it would be possible, yes. If they aren't registered, see the above paragraph. If you do get registration on her you can order a pedigree from whichever registry she's with, then you would be able to figure out her bloodline(s) or if she's what we call scatterbred (ie, bred from many different lines to the point where you couldn't say she's a particular line).


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Don't count her out yet; she can do sports. Get her spayed. Put a UKC LP on her and you can do weight pull. Or you can do IWPA/APA/UPF without registration. If you go the UKC route, you can do all the sports they offer (rally, obedience, agility, weight pull, dock diving, etc).
> 
> If her parents are registered then the breeder would have to contact the registry and go from there, but it would be possible, yes. If they aren't registered, see the above paragraph. If you do get registration on her you can order a pedigree from whichever registry she's with, then you would be able to figure out her bloodline(s) or if she's what we call scatterbred (ie, bred from many different lines to the point where you couldn't say she's a particular line).


I seen on apbr that I could register her even without pedigree but doesn't make sense to me so I didn't register with them. I am calling her breeders tomorrow cause I am curious to hear what they say. too bad because i am thinking her pedigree will be the "shatter" type which is very sad because she is really beautiful. If nothing else I will still go to ukc since they'd be the closest registry to me.

also curious as too how labradoodles are akc registered or papered? they are mutts right? I have seen them in the paper with " Labradoodles, akc registered, papers, $800.00 " 
doesnt make sense!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

They are probably CKC registered or have AKC registered parents. Mutt puppies cannot be registered with any reputable registry.



> Get her spayed. Put a UKC LP on her and you can do weight pull.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

^Either that or they've started their own parent club and are just doing their own breed registration.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

CKC does not recognize them either they're probably fakes...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am spaying her. and ah, yeah. I was thinking the papers were fake BUT there are registries out there that allow any dog to get papers. cck? I think but those papers arent worth the paper they were printed on.

infact, I will be running into some very good money in a year to two years and I have plans on buying a show quality apbt. I have looked online with no luck. Nobody seems to have what I want they all have BULLY dogs. I want a small sized, muscular, sleek abpt with well bred history. I really want to show and get into more sports and start a kennel one day to promote the breed in its finest. until then however I am still reading about genetics and traits.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

RileyRoo said:


> I am spaying her. and ah, yeah. I was thinking the papers were fake BUT there are registries out there that allow any dog to get papers. cck? I think but those papers arent worth the paper they were printed on.
> 
> infact, I will be running into some very good money in a year to two years and I have plans on buying a show quality apbt. I have looked online with no luck. Nobody seems to have what I want they all have BULLY dogs. I want a small sized, muscular, sleek abpt with well bred history. I really want to show and get into more sports and start a kennel one day to promote the breed in its finest. until then however I am still reading about genetics and traits.


Colby's American Pit Bull Terriers


----------



## Virtualpedigrees (Apr 20, 2009)

RileyRoo don't give up on finding her genealogy, some great dogs of past time was scatter bred. I applaud your kindness for rescuing her from a rescue center not saying you should breed her, but it doesn't hurt to find out how's she breed. All advise giving on this thread are wonderful ideas, I actively want to get back into the sport myself. I missed the excising, training and the meeting of great dog men and woman alike from around the state.

If you ever interested, I do run a great pedigree service that is absolute FREE to all user, you can post, view and research pedigrees at www.apbt.virtualpedigrees.com


----------

